# Baby Oil?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have used baby oil for tangled tails, I don't think it has any of the drying silicones that Show Sheen and others have.

I started getting Coconut Oil from Wal-Mart, it's pretty cheap and a little bit goes a long ways.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

That's a good idea too! I bet it smells better too xD


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Just be careful if you are using baby oil on a horse with a lot of pink skin. It could/will cause them to sunburn if they are on full turnout. If they are stalled all the time, no worries other than it does attract dirt. Just put some in your palm, and work it in, as needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd be wary of putting oil at all on any part of the horse that will be exposed to sun over a period of time. Oil heats up and burns very easily. This will burn the hair and cause it to become more brittle over time rather than softening it.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

That is Very good advice!! I'm planning to only use it as a detangler for her mane/tail. Are there any better alternatives? I generally do it at night before I put her to bed (check her over by grooming when she comes in at night) so I'm fairly certain the oil is well absorbed by morning. I also used about half baby oil and half water, well shaken. 

Is there something better I could use? She's all black, no pink skin, but I don't want her hair any more brittle


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Baby oil attracts dirt and clogs pores. It's ok to use to detangle but then wash it out and use a good conditioner.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I use human products on my horse's tail and mane (in general) because I find horse products so expensive. I try to get stuff for sensitive skin or baby shampoo, I use human conditioner, mixed half and half with water, shake before use, and spray on. Makes a good detangler and leave in conditioner. You can also add stuff, natural oils and stuff (in moderation).


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm still on the hunt for the perfect detangler, but I'm with you that I won't use the silicone-based ones because they dry out the hair. Here are a few I found that seem to work pretty well...



















This one's kind of expensive, but works really well!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Although I think the above "Canter Mane and Tail" does have some silicone-based ingredients in it...probably why I stopped using it now that I think about it!  But I remember it not being nearly as drying as Show Sheen and Cowboy Magic.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Avon skin so soft bath oil.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Breella said:


> Avon skin so soft bath oil.


Oh, I've heard of people using skin so soft as fly repellant too!


----------



## HorsegurlHR (Jul 3, 2012)

Speaking of other baby things, I have heard that baby powder can be used to whiten your horses legs before a show? Has anyone ever tried it? Hmm... I didn't know that cowboy magic dried out hair. Maybe after using it could you add some olive oil? Thanx


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well the stuff I used I could have sworn did...but then I found this one, and it appears not to contain silicone actually...

Cowboy Magic Super Show Shine | Dover Saddlery


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HorsegurlHR said:


> Maybe after using it could you add some olive oil? Thanx


Speaking of olive oil...friends at the barn use this stuff, you can find it at Walmart in the hair section...I tried it on my horse and wasn't impressed but they love it!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

mane and tail brand products. also on sale cheap human hair conditioner , suave etc. Just be sure to rinse it out well.


----------



## GoldZipps (Mar 28, 2012)

When I showed Arabs, as a Economical way because the shine "goo" is so expensive, especially for a small show, we used baby oil on face, ears as a highlighter. Also used it for the shine in their manes and tails.. I think it worked great and it never dried out the manes


----------



## GoldZipps (Mar 28, 2012)

O and Yes baby powder works wonders!! just make sure your hoof polish isent wet when you apply it


----------



## GoldZipps (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, you can use Baby Powder. It works great! Just make sure your hoof polish isent wet when you put it on or it will have Blotchy white dots on back hooves


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

GoldZipps said:


> When I showed Arabs, as a Economical way because the shine "goo" is so expensive, especially for a small show, we used baby oil on face, ears as a highlighter. Also used it for the shine in their manes and tails.. I think it worked great and it never dried out the manes


 Use for shows is different to daily use. The odd application of baby oil to highlight the face is not going to do any damage. Using it daily is where you run into problems. 

OP, you could try a hot oil treatment? I find these work really well on my horses' coats, quite inexpensive and their coats are beautifully soft, as well as their mane and tail.


----------



## Samhwain (Oct 24, 2012)

I use argon oil with my mare. It's safe in the coat and works good on dry skin (it's what mom and I use on our own hair and actually encourages hair growth) I use it on my mares mane and tail and work it from the tips up. just about a dime to nickle sized drop in your palm and smeared over your hands will cover the entire tail in just enough to make it easy to detangle and healthy. I worked it in lightly and then finished working it through with the comb. Maybe give it a try? You can dilute it in a spray bottle with water and spray it over their body too when you aren't going to ride for a few days and then brush them to work it into their skin as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Punk, make the mix then dip a hand towel in to it and squeeze out the excess so it feels barely damp. Rub this into the mane. Which reminds me, my qh always gets the worst rat's nest at the base of his dock. I need something to really loosen this up. I've been able to separate only a few hairs at a time. At this rate I won't be finished by Xmas or maybe Easter.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi,
I mix baby oil with four parts water in a spray bottle. I spray this mixture (shake it up first) all over my horse (not the head), including mane and tail.
The tail will be quite slippery afterwards so do not spray mane or tail if you are going to plait in the next two or three days. Instead, plait the horse then on the day of the show spray heavily onto plaits.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Great tips here thank you!


----------

